# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Jeux-concours] Seizime dition - second semestre 2018

## vermine

Le second semestre de l'anne 2018 ayant termin sa trpidante vie, il est l'heure d'tablir le bilan et de rcompenser les efforts dploys par les membres du club. Une fois n'est pas coutume (mais c'est la coutume quand mme), l'quipe bnvole des responsables de rubriques a pris en charge la mise en place de cette seizime dition.

 ::fleche::  *We Want You!* Plusieurs concours ont eu lieu, tant  l'attention de l'ensemble de *la rdaction* qu'*aux membres du club*. Et oui ! Votre nom peut apparaitre dans ces listes. Et a, c'est bon.
Pour cela, il vous suffit de contribuer aux diffrents apports de ressources qui sont hberges par Developpez.com. N'hsitez pas  contacter un responsable de rubrique pour proposer vos contributions et faire vivre notre Communaut.


Jai le plaisir de vous annoncer les membres laurats de chaque concours !  ::): 


*Le top des modrateurs les plus actifs :*

Winjeromedourouc05NoSmokingPhilippe JOCHMANSal1_24LittleWhitePierre FauconnierProgElecTf-lebjreaux62


*Les responsables de rubriques les plus actifs :*

Ce sont les Community Manager et le Comit De Direction qui ont tabli la liste en examinant le travail de chaque responsable bnvole. Ils ont fait la distinction entre les responsables les plus actifs et les responsables actifs.

Voici donc la liste des responsables les plus actifs :
Mickael Barondourouc05chrtopheFranois DORINLittleWhite

Et voici la liste des responsables actifs :
Pierre FauconnierRobin56djibrilArkham46Alcatzgvasseur58


*Les responsables de services les plus actifs :*

dourouc05 - LivresFranois DORIN - Magazinevermine - Jeux-Concours


*Le top des rdacteurs les plus prolifiques :*

WinjeromeLittleWhiterv26tMickael BaronNothusgvasseur58fxrobinSergioMasternaute

Les rdactions prennent en compte la rdaction proprement dte, les traductions, les Q/R de FAQ et la gabarisation des articles.


*Le top des blogueurs les plus actifs :*

Hinault RomaricLittleWhiteSergioMasterFranois DORINEric KERGRESSE


*Le top des newsers les plus actifs :*

dourouc05LittleWhiteverminegvasseur58Songbird_Marco46Maxime Capellotcomtois


*Le top des uploaders les plus actifs :*

LittleWhiteFab2bprog


*Le top des correcteurs les plus actifs :*

f-lebescartefigueJacques_jeannaute


*Pour clore cette dition, nous remercions les membres qui ont effectu des ralisations spciales :*

djibril - Maintenance des outils de rdactionFranois DORIN - Nouveau format du magazineNono40 - Maintenance des outils de rdactionvermine - Aide  la rorganisation des rubriquesWinjerome - Aide  la rdactionzoom61 - Cration des logos


Pour encourager les laurats, quelques remerciements et cadeaux symboliques qui sont trs peu compars au temps pass :

nos flicitations les plus sincres ;un trophe concours (des points en plus sur le systme de rang). 


 demain, Monsieur Leblanc !  ::D:

----------

